# Al Ain:Social Football/Soccer?



## redhowick (Oct 30, 2015)

Hi there,

I am new to Al Ain and am wondering if anyone knows of any informal social games that happen or an amateur leagues.

I have discovered touch rugby at the rugby club but would prefer to kick the ball.

Thanks:confused2:


----------

